# Tyre dressing question (again, sorry)



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

I use Megs' Endurance on my car, and am very happy with it. But Mrs B won’t let me use it on hers, as she/we have to squeeze past it in the carport, and she once brushed her leg against a tyre and it left a fairly large indelible mark on her trousers.

So, can anyone recommend please a tyre dressing that is as good as Megs, but won’t rub off easily onto clothing? 

Many thanks


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Gtechniq Tyre Dressing - cant remember its proper title.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Not sure if your missus is bothered about incredibly shiny tyres, so if not, 10/15 minutes after applying maybe go over with an old microfiber and remove the excess.

Using PERL at the moment, but at 1:1 so not quite as shiny as Endurance, but it gives a lovely sheen.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As Andy says, if you wipe over Meguiars tyre dressing after a while - I normally leave 30-60 minutes, takes any excess off and can also reduce the gloss a bit if you’re after something a bit less... 

I really like DetailedOnline tyre dressing - adds a nice, but not excessive looking gloss, dries and lasts well, can layer up. 

One thing to bear in mind also is different tyres react / accept different dressings.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Carpro perl

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, another for CarPro Perl......
As someone said earlier different tyres react differently. I have toyos on now and they are completely different to the contis. The toyos seem to wipe off easily and don’t give much of a shine effect.
Regards
Paul


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Megs Endurance gives a great finish but is an absolute dirt magnet.

Car Pro Perl (you can even dilute it) - apply leave for 10 mins, wipe over with a microfibre towel and it will be dry to the touch.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

pina07 said:


> Hi, another for CarPro Perl......
> As someone said earlier different tyres react differently. I have toyos on now and they are completely different to the contis. The toyos seem to wipe off easily and don't give much of a shine effect.
> Regards
> Paul


I have Michelin Pilot Sports on my Audi and while they are a brilliant tyre they just repel water based tyre dressing no matter the technique.

I've tried 15 different products on them and only the horrible waxy ones actually lasted but as mentioned above - absolute dirt magnets once you've driven (a car is for driving after all).

I've since found a semi-permanent tyre coating (called Black Pearl) - apply it twice a year. You could probably use this for a number of months and retain the same appearance but I choose to top it up (with Perl) and it adheres much better to the coating than to those particular bare tyres.

The biggest plus is that with a bit of initial prep you don't have to deep clean your tyres each wash. Even once Perl wears off the coating repels anything and I've saved a decent amount of time and money on rubber cleaner, scrubbing etc which is really not enjoyable on a regular basis.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Zaino Z16...it also depends on tyre brand as to what finish the dressing leaves.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gyeon Q2 tire and what it does best is conditions and protects tyres and all manor of rubber trim around a car.


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Chemical Guys VRP is a great dressing and being waterbased, if your Mrs does get it on her clothes then it washes off easily. :thumb:


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Phew!

Thanks, all, I’ll try wiping the Megs' on my car first, as I’ve just started a new bottle!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

baxlin said:


> Phew!
> 
> Thanks, all, I'll try wiping the Megs' on my car first, as I've just started a new bottle!


Just make sure you don't over apply it. Really work it round the tyre and it does spread.

I use what I call the 12, 3, 6 and 9 o'clock application method - apply to your application pad, dab the tyre at said 1/4 sections and the rub between, I've found it much better at spreading any of the tyre dressings I use and a better more consistent finish :thumb:


----------



## omrslhmms (Oct 3, 2019)

Shiny Garage Back2Black would be a good alternative. You can touch it right after you apply it. Apply 2 layers to get most of it.

And carpro perl as neat. No mess, no nothing.

Got few photos about how do they look below, and also got a video on youtube.



Back2Black


Perl neat


Endurance


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Hear good things about Garage Therapy Tyre Serum more of a “conditioner” than a dressing don’t think it leaves as shiny of a finish if that’s what you prefer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies and advice everyone


----------

